# Open carry?



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

Open carry: Does it require a permit or is it lawful without a permit?

**EDIT** Open Carry in ND


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You really are in the wrong place to ask a question like that and feel secure that you get the right answer. Be safe and go down to your local sheriff and ask them that question and ask them to show you the code to what answer they give you. Unless things have changed since I left California seven years ago you need a permit from the local sheriff to open carry in incorporated city limits with populations of 200,000 or less. larger populations than that required you to have a CCW permit. There is no specific prohibition to open carry in unincorporated areas (that is to say outside of incorporated city limits) of a county regardless of the population, so long as it is not in a 'prohibited' area and that is the catch 22. I always open carried when camping in the foot hills of Tahoe and was never bothered by local authorities that were around all the time. I've had the law sit at my camp fire and never say a word. Like I said, it has been seven years since I lived there so things could and probable have changed.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Aaryq,

I'm pretty sure you can "open carry" on base. Check to make sure but if I remember correctly it is permitted. Again, check it out first.


----------



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

Open carry in ND. No personal weapons are authorized on base unless they're stowed in the armory and registered with the base PMO (police).


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow!! I guess I never had any reason to check. That surprises me! I guess we don't know how to properly handle weapons and should NOT be trusted with such dangerous things. :eyeroll:

I wonder how long this has been in effect?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've never heard of or been on any military base that has allowed open carry except during time of war or while in a combat zone. Some bases will allow you to keep a gun in your residence if living in military housing or in the armory if you're living in a barracks. Some bases require all firearms to be kept in the base armory. All bases I've been attached to required firearms to be registered with base security regardless of where they are kept.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I knew you had to register them with the MP's and store them in the armory if you happened to live in the barracks but I had no idea you couldn't "open carry" them around base if you wanted.  I guess I never felt the need/want to carry on base so I never looked into it. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me but I guess a lot of things don't.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

ND open carry laws suck IMO. You can carry a handgun in plain view from 1 hour before sunrise to 1 hour after sunset. But that handgun must be carried unloaded.

The only way you can carry a loaded handgun is to have a concealed carry permit, and then you are really supposed to carry it concealed.

huntin1


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

IN KY, open carry anywhere but the bank or a government owned building. No permit required. Inside a vehicle must be kept in plain view while loaded, if unloaded can be concealed (glovebox, under the seat ect.)


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Alaska is pertty good...can carry almost anywhere except Federal Buildings and banks........oh yea, some people make the big mistake of drinking boozes while carrying....that's a BIG NO NO!


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.ag.state.nd.us/BCI/CW/CW.htm 
Go to tHis address and click on definition of a concealed weapon. Then click on the ND Century Codefor concealed weaqpons.
ND is a weapon friendly state as long as you follow the rules. As long as the weapon can be identified as a weapon by sight you are ok. As long as it and you are legal.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Another really great site is this:

http://www.packing.org/

There you can find pretty much any law regarding carrying of weapons for all 50 states, pocket knives included.


----------

